# Anyone ever make a mug of flip?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Flip:
Beer & some molasses in a mug. Then take a red-hot poker from the fire and submerge it in the beer. According to internet lore, this was popular in colonial United States. 

I imagine if the poker is properly hot, the molasses will caramelize and give a nice toasty taste. 

Anyone ever try this before?:beer:


----------

